# Interesting piece of console war propaganda



## deathfisaro (May 10, 2008)

So here's the vid.


[fact]
The first loading picture of 360 version appears at 53s, the loading finishes at 99s : Loading 46 seconds
The first loading picture of PS3 version appears at 59s, the loading finishes at 116s : Loading 60 seconds
The loading time difference is about 23.4%

According to abgx.net, 360 version is 6.8 billion bytes zipped -> unzipped to 7.6 billion bytes
According to abgx.net, PS3 version is 11.4 billion bytes zipped -> who the hell downloads PS3 image anyways? let me know the unzipped size
The data size difference is about 41.4% comparing both zipped
Note: I used billion bytes instead of GB because abgx definition of MB is million bytes, not 1048576
[/fact]

[propaganda]
46s is way shorter than 60s therefore 360 version is superior without a doubt.
[/propaganda]

I need someone to convince me that 23.4 is bigger than 41.4 before agreeing on 360's superiority.

Ever heard of the chinese expression "????(morning three night four)?"
When a guy said he'll give three (whatever monkeys were fed) for breakfast and four for dinner, monkeys were all mad. 
When that guy said then he'll give four in the morning and three at night, monkeys were all happy. 

360 initial loading is faster than the PS3's, and PS3's in-game loading is faster than the 360's. 
But people who post at GT seem to think that 4+3 is bigger than 3+4. (And PS3 fanboys can't accept the fact that 4 in the morning is bigger than 3 in the morning)

P.S. Why would the video maker bother make a 2 minute initial loading video but not make a short few seconds in-game loading video? I think the answer lies somewhere in this post.

Edit: video fixed


----------



## Prime (May 10, 2008)

Video isn't showing for me...


----------



## Chotaz (May 10, 2008)

I can wait a bit more for the console and the game to power on, then wait less time ingame while playing


----------



## ZeWarrior (May 10, 2008)

In the long run, I believe you would save far more time with the PS3 version. People don't constantly quit and start the game. While they usually play for hours on end.


----------



## martin88 (May 10, 2008)

I've never seen that last two loading screens during startup for the 360.


----------



## deathfisaro (May 12, 2008)

martin88 said:
			
		

> I've never seen that last two loading screens during startup for the 360.



Neither. In fact, I've only seen the loading pictures only twice. I just boot up GTA 4 and do other things, like drink a cup of tea or wash my hands or check the weather, whatever. Same goes to other games except the first time I run the game, the only difference is GTA4 takes me all the way to Niko while most other games take me to the main screen (thus another set of loading).


----------



## feds4u (May 12, 2008)

my God the PS3 version of GTAIV is a joke.  Sub HD resolutions, forced installs, fuzzy graphics, washed out colors, horrible controller, no DLC, shit online and its full of crashing and bugs.  The recent patch didn't even fix all the problems.  Its total bullshit.

(why am I so pissed?  I bought the POS3 version)


----------



## ZeWarrior (May 12, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> my God the PS3 version of GTAIV is a joke.  Sub HD resolutions, forced installs, fuzzy graphics, washed out colors, horrible controller, no DLC, shit online and its full of crashing and bugs.  The recent patch didn't even fix all the problems.  Its total bullshit.
> 
> (why am I so pissed?  I bought the POS3 version)



*sigh*
Fanboy just won't stop.
My GTA IV has been wonderful to me.


----------



## megabug7 (May 12, 2008)

Is it really that important which machine loads faster - isn't it the game that counts? 

Man, gamers are spoilt these days.


----------



## Evilengine (May 12, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> horrible controller


Nonsense.


----------



## deathfisaro (May 12, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> my God the PS3 version of GTAIV is a joke.  Sub HD resolutions, forced installs, fuzzy graphics, washed out colors, horrible controller, no DLC, shit online and its full of crashing and bugs.  The recent patch didn't even fix all the problems.  Its total bullshit.
> 
> (why am I so pissed?  I bought the POS3 version)



I understand you want to bash PS3, but at least don't make up lies.
Basically your whole paragraph summarizes to "I've watched the GT movie but I haven't played PS3 version of GTA4"

If you want to improve your PS3 GTA4 experience I can help (Of 8 things you listed I can take care of half of them), but I don't think I buy your last line. 
But I'm not gonna waste my time on you unless you actually prove you have the game.

Look at the creator of the loading video, at least he isn't faking anything. 
He only chose to record only one portion that is advantageous to the 360, but he never influenced the viewers in any other way.
Basically he's like "I'm biased, but I'm not gonna tell you I'm biased."


----------



## feds4u (May 12, 2008)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> feds4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're a fool if you believe that. I bought a PS3 (for$600) and GTAIV at launch.  I actually purchased both versions of GTA IV.

See only a fanboy would be unwilling to admit this game has serious problems. 

So let's review what I had to say:

*Sub HD Resolutions:*

http://www.ps3fanboy.com/2008/04/29/counti...v-runs-at-630p/

*From the PS3 Fanboy article: "Counting pixels: GTA IV runs at 640p"*

Although some fanboy on the GameTrailers forum tried to disprove this fact, his theory was quickly shot down by people who actually know what they are talking about.

*PS3 GTA IV has 5 Minute Mandatory Installation*

http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=187154

Hey Sony, its a console not a PC.

*fuzzy graphics, Washed out colors*

Just look at the videos or play the game for yourself. Many people have commented on the PS3's "Vasoline filter" look.  I'm not a big fan of it.


*Crashing*

http://www.crunchgear.com/2008/04/29/gta-i...e-install-baby/


*Here's a video of the crashing.* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpzrk-JMst0 *15,000 views*

*NOTE: Even the author of this video mentions the recent patch DID NOT fix the problem.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msP_d_0km18...feature=related *40,000 views*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cB8r_WEvCBI...feature=related *6,000 views*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVc5kGHiHW8...feature=related *16,000 views*


*67 other videos of the GTA IV PS3 freezing problems:*

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_quer..._type=&aq=f


*Here's a whole YouTube Channel dedicated to PS3 Freezing Problem:*

http://www.youtube.com/user/FIXGTA4NOW *118,571 channel views!*


As for the controllers, I always liked the Dual Shock, I HATE the Six Axis and the DS3.  The triggers ruin them both.  






Anyway if you look closely my controllers are sending the doubters a little message.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And if you say your version of GTAIV has never crashed you are obviously a LIAR.

If you really are a fan of the PS3 version you'll promote this DIGG topic and help us get the problem fixed once and for all.  Two weeks later and many 20/60GB PS3 owners still can't play the game

http://digg.com/gaming_news/Angry_GTA4_Fan...Page_On_YouTube


...


----------



## deathfisaro (May 13, 2008)

Sub HD resolutions -> Is this a problem? So Call of Duty 4 and Halo 3 deserve the worst graphic of the century award?

Forced install -> You KNOW this is to reduce loading, don't you? By the time you finish the game, you'd have saved way more than 5 minutes on loadings. If you want to know how effective HDD install is, play DW6 and see for yourself. 50% loading time easily reduced.

Fuzzy graphics -> Go to display option and turn off filter option. 

Washed out colors -> Turn "Full RGB Colors" option on, problem solved. Otherwise the problem is on your TV.

Horrible controller -> Triggers? You mean L2/R2? How many times do you press the button in GTA that it ruins the game? I never thought L2/R2 were called trigger buttons because they obviously are not mapped the same way as other consoles' trigger buttons. Does using R1 as fire button ring any bell?

No DLC -> PS3 gets a DLC, you just need to wait. 360 exclusive DLC hasn't come out yet either.

Shit online and its full of crashing and bugs -> You're referring other people's. I assume if you've experienced any of that you'd mention it yourself instead of linking 3rd person's comments. So I'd conclude you've never experienced any of that.

If you hate the PS3 version that much, go get it refunded. (Print out what you've written here and show it to the store manager, I guarantee your refund.) Sounds like your copy should be in more than decent condition too.

You're saying you've bought it, but you haven't mentioned any of your personal experience but quoted other people and webpages. Sounds like you haven't played it yet. I fail to see the connection between GameGuy778 and feds4u either. Whose picture is that? How am I supposed to know? If you bothered taking a photo of (what you claim are) your controllers why not GTA4? I find it very odd and you ruined your credibility yourself. 

If I have an unsatisfactory experience, I base my bashing on my experience not what other people say. If my game crashed I'd say my game freaking crashed, I wouldn't link crunchgear. What difference does a webpage make to a fact that my game crashed? 

And yeah, everybody who doesn't agree with you is a fanboy. Black or white FTW. Is your world monochrome? Mine isn't and I don't divide people into PS3 fanboys and 360 fanboys.

P.S. I see why the video I linked is very effective, one word: feds4u.


----------



## ZeWarrior (May 13, 2008)

Ownage^


----------



## feds4u (May 13, 2008)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> Sub HD resolutions -> Is this a problem? So Call of Duty 4 and Halo 3 deserve the worst graphic of the century award?
> 
> *(fanboys love to mention the competition.  Yes its problem. I bought my PS3 to play games in HD.  Technically the PS3 is only true HD console on the market and yet here it is displaying games in SUB HD. That's a pathetic JOKE.)*
> 
> ...



Now that's ownage.

And I love how you had nothing to say concerning the MASSIVE amount of crashing complaints.  You're just going to have to accept the facts, the PS3 version of GTAIV is a bug filled, crashing plagued piece of garbage.  I've provided more than enough evidence in this topic to prove my point.  

Well pal, if you wont take my word for it it, just look at one of the dozens of videos, check out that DIGG topic that is closing in on 2000 diggs, or do a google search.  

Until then, quit your bawwwing and accept the truth.


----------



## ndpndnt16 (May 13, 2008)

hey hey hey dont forget about wii wii wii wii wii


----------



## ZeWarrior (May 13, 2008)

ndpndnt16 said:
			
		

> hey hey hey dont forget about wii wii wii wii wii



Just get out now.


----------



## deathfisaro (May 13, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> Fuzzy graphics -> Go to display option and turn off filter option. *(Does nothing/very little)*



Ok. Your comment proves that you don't actually have the PS3 version of GTA4. 
Did you actually find the filter option I mentioned? That is very very interesting. You lied about *(Does nothing/very little)* and I know it.
You asked for pwnage so I'm gonna give you pwnage.

1) You whined about sub-HD native resolution of PS3 GTA4, and demanded HD or above.
2) You said turning off the filter option does nothing/very little which means you were able to find the option and turn it off
3) The filter option is only available if you use 480i display. On 480P/720i/720P/1080i/1080P the filter option is not even there.
4) Who uses standard definition interlaced display? You, who found 640P native resolution unsatisfactory. 640 > 480 just for the record.
5) Turning off that filter option removes every last bit of Anti-Aliasing. You just can't fail to notice that because everything changes from fuzzy, blurry to severly pixelated. So "(Does nothing/very little)" is a lie unless you're legally blind.

I never knew such filter option existed, I've heard it from someone else who apparently uses 480i display on CRT TV.

We all know you have an unknown version of PS3 ($600 probably means you got the 60GB, but you never experience crashing so your 60GB is safe), and the PS3 version of GTA4 (I suggested getting it refunded, you mentioned buying the 360 version but didn't say anything about refunding so I assume you still have the game).
Edit: What the hell was I saying. You were able to turn off the option, so it's obvious you still have PS3 GTA4 and it doesn't crash on your PS3.

So here's the final task. That filter option is NOT called "Filter option." You just simply have to tell me what that option is actually called. That's all. Otherwise don't bother making another reply here because that's only gonna make you look worse.

P.S. Regardless of you finding out the option's name (because it only takes couple minutes google to figure out what it's called), I know one more person who's 480i using legally blind liar.

P.S.2. My apologies to everyone who had to read all this junk, I easily get provoked especially when people make stuff up.


----------



## feds4u (May 13, 2008)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> You asked for pwnage so I'm gonna give you pwnage.
> 
> lol, I'm still waiting.
> 
> ...



I experience GTAIV crashing all the time. That's why I bought the Xbox 360 version. The 360 version crashes too, but never during missions. (Its rare actually. It has only happened to me twice with the Xbox 360 version.)

Its a big problem for PS3 owners, especially for 20/60GB owners.  

Maybe you've seen some of this stuff before 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpzrk-JMst0 *15,000 views*

*NOTE: Even the author of this video mentions the recent patch DID NOT fix the problem.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msP_d_0km18...feature=related *40,000 views*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cB8r_WEvCBI...feature=related *6,000 views*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVc5kGHiHW8...feature=related *16,000 views*


*67 other videos of the GTA IV PS3 freezing problems:*

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_quer..._type=&aq=f


*Here's a whole YouTube Channel dedicated to PS3 Freezing Problem:*

http://www.youtube.com/user/FIXGTA4NOW *118,571 channel views!*

http://digg.com/gaming_news/Angry_GTA4_Fan...Page_On_YouTube

I hate to repeat myself, but hey, the truth is the truth.

BTW, your post = tl:dr

But seriously, would skim again.


----------



## deathfisaro (May 13, 2008)

What a waste of electricity and storage, stop repeating the same crap. 
I didn't know you had dyslexia, but that doesn't change the fact you've been making up lies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. Yeah, the truth is the truth. You've told none so far.

P.S.2. Who the hell sold GTA4 to a minor?


----------



## feds4u (May 13, 2008)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> What a waste of electricity and storage, stop repeating the same crap.
> I didn't know you had dyslexia, but that doesn't change the fact you've been making up lies
> 
> 
> ...








I think the pressure is getting to you. 

Let's play a little game. Its almost like GTAIV PS3 pictionary.  Are you ready?  

Here we go...
















Can you figure out this puzzle?  Maybe you should call Professor Layton?

...


----------



## deathfisaro (May 13, 2008)

Well I guess you reacting that way proves that PS3 version of GTA4 indeed deserves 10/10.
If the game actually sucked, then actual PS3 owners would bash it.

But you had to make up lies in order to bash it. Woah there, why would someone need lies if the game actually has problems?
Next time you lie, don't fall into traps. And tl:dr and quotes don't go together FYI.

P.S. Have you found out what the *Flicker Filter* is called? Oops. 
A simple boot up PS3, press start was a impossible task for someone because of his lack of PS3 and GTA4.

P.S.2. Your (lack of) logic amuses me. I'll keep replying to see how low you fall


----------



## martin88 (May 13, 2008)

Wow I didn't know that PS3 version of GTAIV suffers from stuttering and freezing before watching those videos you posted.

So the PS3 version is again inferior? That's good news.


----------



## El-ahrairah (May 13, 2008)

Well, I got the 360 version so: ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!

Now if you'll excuse me, I need to get back to the game.

Also, serious business.


----------



## feds4u (May 13, 2008)

martin88 said:
			
		

> Wow I didn't know that PS3 version of GTAIV suffers from stuttering and freezing before watching those videos you posted.
> 
> So the PS3 version is again inferior? That's good news.
> 
> ...



I did too....eventually.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 14, 2008)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> *Well I guess you reacting that way proves that PS3 version of GTA4 indeed deserves 10/10.
> If the game actually sucked, then actual PS3 owners would bash it.*
> 
> But you had to make up lies in order to bash it. Woah there, why would someone need lies if the game actually has problems?
> ...



Oh right. Just like when PS3 HAD no games (I said "When they HAD NO games". Which means before it got good games. There's a few games that interest me currently on the PS3), the PS3 fanboys kept screaming, " It'll get better!!!!! Just you wait!"

Although it drastically improved, they never said that it sucked. There still aren't that many good games, although Drake looks amazing, but they're still saying the same thing. I know this is off-topic (Or is it?) But the PS3 fanboys or any other serious fanboys almost never admit their loss. Most likely, same thing will happen here.

I personally will be getting both the PS3 and Xbox 360 in 09, but that's just how it is.


----------



## feds4u (May 14, 2008)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> But you had to make up lies in order to bash it.



Wait, so all this stuff is a lie?

*PS3 GTAIV crashing vids:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpzrk-JMst0 *15,000 views*

*NOTE: Even the author of this video mentions the recent patch DID NOT fix the problem.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msP_d_0km18...feature=related *40,000 views*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cB8r_WEvCBI...feature=related *6,000 views*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVc5kGHiHW8...feature=related *16,000 views*


*67 other videos of the GTA IV PS3 freezing problems:*

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_quer..._type=&aq=f


*Here's a whole YouTube Channel dedicated to PS3 Freezing Problem:*

http://www.youtube.com/user/FIXGTA4NOW *118,571 channel views!*

You =  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me =  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





...


----------



## deathfisaro (May 14, 2008)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> feds4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't re-route my reference to your lies to your links. I've been referring to ^ that and you avoid talking about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't have any problem with PS3 GTA4 freezing, crashing, whatever because I didn't buy it anyway. I just had to spend $1.5 to get the 360 version.
What I care about is your inability to accept that you've been caught lying. 

Offtopic: I'm waiting for this




Played GTA4 for like 4 hours during last 2 weeks so I guess I'd just skip ahead to ^.


----------



## feds4u (May 14, 2008)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> What I care about is your inability to accept that you've been caught lying.
> 
> 
> You are a comical genius.  I must have missed the part where I was "caught lying."  But I did catch the part where you were caught lying.
> ...



So if you bought the 360 version that means you have no real experience with the PS3 version. Which means your opinion on the subject is useless.  You're simply repeating stuff you heard on the internet, something you acused me of doing earlier. 

This also means your entire topic is a hilarious, pointless disaster.






Well that was fun...


----------



## martin88 (May 14, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> deathfisaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with feds4u. 

Please don't post your useless opinions if don't have a PS3, deathfisaro.


----------



## ZeWarrior (May 14, 2008)

martin88 said:
			
		

> feds4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He does have a PS3.
Apparently you have a poor reading comprehension. 
Check his sig. He doesn't have the PS3 version of the game, but he does indeed have a Playstation *3*


----------



## deathfisaro (May 14, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> You are a comical genius.  I must have missed the part where I was "caught lying."  But I did catch the part where you were caught lying.
> It was priceless.
> I quoted it for you in my previous post. Because you love repetetion so much I can repeat it again for you.
> 
> ...


Nope, I didn't buy the PS3 version nor the 360 version. You have convinced me that Rockstar makes garbage games and therefore I didn't feel like contributing to their profit. 
If someone murders and plants a tree on the same day, should that person be awarded for planting a tree? I don't think so.

Apparently I know more than you about PS3 version of GTA4 even without the possession of PS3 GTA4; you didn't know Flicker Filter was only available in 480i and yet made a comment as if you were able to turn it off =)
"(Does nothing/very little)" does not mean "I couldn't find the option in 1080P which is the only resolution I use".

And just for your information, I haven't quoted/linked any third person's comments, videos, or webpages. 
Opposed to you, who can't even make a point without googling or searching youtube.
Who's simply repeating stuff heard on the internet?

I still don't belive your claim about owning the PS3 version because if you do have the game you'd have found out about the lack of Flicker Filter option in whatever Hi-Def resolution you're using. 

"NOTE: Even the author of this video mentions the recent patch DID NOT fix the problem." woah woah, can't you figure out that by yourself if you have the game?


----------



## Linkiboy (May 14, 2008)

This topic is retarded, and I'm surprised its still open.

Both versions are the same except the controller and the 360 version is getting some more DLC.

I have played both, though I don't have a copy myself as I didn't really like it enough to pay 60$.


----------



## martin88 (May 14, 2008)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> martin88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, here's my corrected comment:

Please don't post your useless opinions if don't have PS3 version of GTAIV, deathfisaro.


----------



## deathfisaro (May 14, 2008)

I just wanted to show people that you only believe in what you WANT to believe in.
If I say something you ignore it. If I say something that's advantageous to you, you believe it and make a big deal out of it.

Of all 3 times I mentioned the Flicker Filter you pretended you didn't read it.
Of 2 times I said I didn't buy the PS3 GTA4 you believed it.



Spoiler: Image








Ever seen Canadian PS3 GTA4?



I wonder why feds4u can take a picture of two controllers but not the game. 

P.S. I can take a photo of my 360 GTA4 if you want as well.

P.S.2. Didn't want to double post so I used the edit button to rewrite the whole thing.

P.S.3. I presume they'll say the photo is not mine because they do not want to believe in what's not advantageous to them


----------



## feds4u (May 15, 2008)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> *I just had to spend $1.5 to get the 360 version*
> 
> Of all 3 times I mentioned the Flicker Filter you pretended you didn't read it.
> *Of 2 times I said I didn't buy the PS3 GTA4 you believed it.*
> ...



Amen Brother.

(Suddenly I feel like Hulk Hogan)

deathfisaro's entire topic is a joke.


----------



## deathfisaro (May 15, 2008)

Well, so where's your proof of possesion of PS3 GTA4?
Oh wait, you don't have it because you don't have the game.
Poor you, can't even prove you have the game when you say my opinions are useless because I tricked you into believing I don't have the game?


----------



## feds4u (May 15, 2008)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> I tricked you into believing I don't have the game?
> 
> No actually you lied about buying the Xbox 360 version, then got caught lying, making yourself look like an ass in the process.
> 
> ...



Whoa there fella. Decide which lie you want to tell and stick with it.

(PS: The picture of "your copy" of GTAIV taken on 4/29/08.  Open deathfisaro's picture and check the properties.  So do always photograph your belongings?  Considering its May 14th you've been holding onto that pic for a while now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 15, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> my God the PS3 version of GTAIV is a joke.  Sub HD resolutions, forced installs, fuzzy graphics, washed out colors, horrible controller, no DLC, shit online and its full of crashing and bugs.  The recent patch didn't even fix all the problems.  Its total bullshit.
> 
> (why am I so pissed?  I bought the POS3 version)



First of all I must say this is pathetic.
Both are the same.
My brother has a PS3,and when I watched him play it crashed twice,and the online play...well I don't have to say it.THAT IS IT!!!!
No other fucking problems.

The Xbox 360 version crashes sometimes.

The major difference is that the PS3 has no DLC.
Thats it feds4u.So you can both shut the fuck up.
Both of you should stop crying about the game.

It's not like on the PS3 it has so many #[email protected]$^#%%#%^*^%$%##% problems that it's not playable.

TOPIC CLOSED
lol i wish i had the power od a moderator to close topics.


----------



## deathfisaro (May 15, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> deathfisaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because that picture was taken on the same day the game was purchased which was April 29th.


Spoiler: images














Hello, do you see the security device enclosed tape? 
If I freshly took new photos today I would have taken 360 GTA4 photos as well, instead of putting a postscript saying I would take my 360 GTA4 photos if you want them. I have it burned and I normally don't take pictures of games I didn't buy, but if you really want to see one I can take a picture no problem.

So where's your pic? This is like the seventh time asking you to respond to one section of my post but you keep trying to avoid them and respond to the other parts. Oh well, I guess buying a PS3 and PS3 version of GTA4 cost too much for you. I thought so.

Your tail doesn't get out from between your legs, and you're too much of a pussy to take a photo of your game nor admit that you've read the flicker filter segment. This is my last post and unless you have your photos and response to the flicker filter section I'm not responding to you, who doesn't even have the game.


----------



## feds4u (May 15, 2008)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> Blank Verbatim costs $1.5, genius. Where on earth can you buy a retail 360 game that came out 2 weeks earlier for $1.5?
> Does that make you so confused?
> 
> You've told so many lies at this point its hard to know what to believe.  And I thought this forum frowned on talk of burning "backups?"  Obviously you're talking about burning a downloaded copy.
> ...



Ooh he's a big man.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You kiss your mother's boyfriend with that mouth?

...


----------



## TaMs (May 15, 2008)

Too long thread to read it all, but the first loading is from the disc. And obviously blu-ray is slower than dvd.
And I haven't experienced any crashes or similar things in the ps3 version.


----------



## deathfisaro (May 15, 2008)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> This is my last post and unless you have your photos and response to the flicker filter section I'm not responding to you, who doesn't even have the game.


He supplied no proof he has the game nor responded. Case closed.
(Guess that was my second last post but I kept my word on not responding to trolls.)


----------

